# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Подключение к интернету по шлюзу

## Gizmos

Всем доброго времени суток...
Вообщем проблема в следующем:
У меня  дома 2 компьютера соединены сетью.
и 2 компьютер подключен к интернету через мой.
как только загрузился тот компьютер конект обрывается и больше не подключается пока не перезагрузишь модем...
плюс ко всему когда выполнено сетевое подключение у меня начинает все жутко тормозить вплоть до фриза мышки...
Помогите пожалуйста что это может быть(((  :Furious3:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Gizmos

что нет никаких мыслей?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А что за сетевые карты?

----------


## Gizmos

обычные сетевухи realtek и еще какая то но до этого все нормально работало
года 1.5 видимо вирусы счяс почищу тот комп может поможет=(

----------

